# The Skirt Worked!!



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Good Morning Everyone,

WE PASSED   

Can't believe it - feels absolutely wonderful.  Got a unanimous decision.  Had a little cry and a group hug with sw and dh.  We feel sooo proud of our sw as this was her first adoption.  



A HUGE thanks to everyone on this fabulous site for all the love, support and good wishes.

LOL
Melanie


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on getting approved! 

Fab fab news 

have a lovely time celebrating

love
suzie x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Woohoo !!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on being approved  

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations on being approved.
Hope you don't have too long to wait for your family now.
Love
OT x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Melanie - that's fantastic!!

One thing is for sure I won't be wearing a skirt - that would scare the panel off for sure - LOL!!

So pleased for you, I hope that your family will be complete soon.

T x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh im so happy (got chills when i read your post)

Enjoy every moment - not long and your family will be with you

hugs

xxxxxx

Ps just updated your info on the current posters list

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71632.msg969002#msg969002

xxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

many congratulations Melanie and DH xxxxxxx


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Huge congratulations Melanie. Hope you had a lovely evening celebrating.

xxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations Melanie.  Hope your wait will be a short one.

Sanita


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done melanie and dh   
hope you let the skirt have some bubbles!!

kj x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

well done Melanie and dh

another big step closer

time to sit back and relax for a little while 

many congratulations

LB
X


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOOHOO !!! well done hun i'm soooo pleased for you, i hope they find a match really quickly  

pam xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Melanie and DH.  Hope they find a match for you quickly.

Tracey x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Brilliant news Melanie, I didn't expect anything less BUT it is always nice just to know its a YES!! 

Hope your going to celebrate if you haven't done so already.

Celebrate now as you never know when you'll get that call.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MEL AND HER DH BLESS YOU BOTH MAY YOU HAVE A LITTLE ONE SOON YIPEEEEEEEEEEE

lUV
~Twinkle~


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

So pleased for you both.  Never doubted it would happen (especially with you wearing that skirt   ).

Fingers crossed you find a quick match.

love
Cindy


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone - have blown you all bubbles!

LOL
Melanie x


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey a bit late replying here .... but ... congratulations, it must be a huge relief for you!!!

Hope you get matched soon.

lol maisie xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

yippppppppppppppppppppeeeee!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations Mel

Hope you and your dh don't have too long to wait

Love
Karen x


----------

